# Is it normal to be this tired? (35 weeks)



## Becken (May 28, 2006)

I'm so tired! I know I'm growing a baby and all...I just didn't think the extreme fatigue would hit again in the third trimester with such a vengeance.

Where do you other mamas find the energy for all your nesting urges?! The only urge for nesting I've got is my "nest" of pillows in bed!

I got about 8 hours last night (only up once to pee - hallelujah!). I fell asleep on the couch right after breakfast for an hour. Woke up and drank some water. Went right back to sleep for two more hours. Woke up and ate a bit of lunch, puttered around on MDC, then went back to bed. Slept for almost three hours. That brings us to now. And I'm already thinking of lying down again!

I'm taking my prenatals, I eat really really healthfully...is this normal???


----------



## RainbowsMum (Jun 4, 2006)

Wow, that sounds really tired... I'm 34 weeks (Well tomorrow I will be) and I'm exhausted, but thats because I have insomnia (To the point where they want to put me on sleeping pills until babys born...) and I'm lucky if I get 3 hours sleep if that day and night combined so I'm not sure.... Could it be possible that your _OVER_tired as in have slept too much...? Cos I know that can happen and it just makes you tired so you sleep more, kinda like a vicious circle..... The more you sleep the tireder you end up.......


----------



## ConfusedPrincess (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm having the same problem. All of a sudden I am soo tired and can't get out of bed except to eat and to watch a lil tv,etc. Although I do have migraines all the time too but the tiredness only started back up this week.







:


----------



## time4another (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm 34.5 weeks and was experiencing insomnia until the past couple days...now that I can, all I want to do is sleep. Not to the point you're at but, I could see it getting there if I let it. No advice really, but I'd say go with it. Everything else can wait. Only thing I would think of is to have your iron tested, other than that enjoy the sleep while you can get it!

Heather
who's really tired, but still dragging her butt to the gym this morning!


----------



## OMama (Feb 18, 2005)

I agree about getting your iron levels tested if you haven't done so already. Turns out I was really low on iron and had no idea. I guess levels dip during the middle and end of pregnancy. I'm taking a supplement now and it is supposed to help me feel less fatigued. I just started taking it, so we'll see.


----------



## Becken (May 28, 2006)

I thought I'd update and say that I'm doing much better today so far. I had a bad headache last night which I think was due to an enormous surge in hormones - my breasts GREW OVERNIGHT!!! Holy cow!

I still couldn't both stand up _and_ sing during song service at church this morning, but that's been a common theme since week 22ish.









Thanks for the iron idea - I'll eat some more prunes in the meantime and then talk to my midwife when I see her next.


----------



## Tori Gollihugh (Jun 16, 2005)

I've been as tired as you described (off and on) since about week 30 or 31. Thankfully it's not an EVERYday thing, but it's frequent enough to be REALLY annoying!

I believe it IS really normal to feel VERY tired (and that is relative to yourself). So if you normally get between 6 and 8 hours sleep, then during third trimester (and first, for that matter) that won't be nearly enough. I, personally, need between 12 and 15 hours of sleep during first AND third trimesters! Did the first time around (was hoping I wouldn't need so much sleep during third trimester this time... but I'm disappointed to find that I DO need just as much, if not more). Anyway... I'm sure there are chicas who think this is abnormal because they don't need NEARLY as much sleep, but I think (from talking to LOTS of preggie ladies) that they are really the rare ones.

The iron thing is definitely important to check on because anaemia can make labor much more difficult... but it's not necessarily the reason you're having really exhausting days. I wanted to share my sleep requirements so you can see that yours sort of compare to at least one other person's.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Just looking at the title, before even reading your post, my immediate thought was *YES!!!!!* I say go with the flow- rest when you need to, and do "stuff" when you're up to it.


----------



## indignantgirl (Jul 24, 2005)

I don't think it's that unusual. I'm just now 34 weeks and I've been like that for the past week or so. I'm in southern OK and I think it may be the heat. I do remember being nearly as tired during my last pregnancy, though, and it wasn't nearly as hot, so maybe it's normal for me. My iron was just fine during my last 2 pregnancies, but I tend to not have much of an appetite during my last trimester (I always lose weight instead of gain) and I think that adds to the fatigue.

My favorite "I'm so exhausted I can't even..." story is that a few days ago I noticed a partially eaten apple that (I assume) my 2 year old left in the bedroom floor. I thought, "gee, how unfortunate" and went back to bed. The next day it was still there and I tried to ignore it, because it would require bending over and there are some things I just won't do. As the day wore on, and I passed by the apple core 5, 6, 7 times going from bed to bathroom, and back again, I began to feel a little guilty and pathetic that I have fruit that's going to rot into my carpet because I'm too tired to even care. I called my husband at work to discuss the situation, and he suggested I have one of the kids pick it up, since they left it there in the first place. My oldest happily put it in the trashcan, and I decided to *force* myself to eat more food and take floradix. Hopefully I'll start feeling alive again and stop feeling like I've been sedated.

I'm sorry the rest of you are feeling icky too, but it's nice to know I'm not the only one going through this.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

I don't usually nap in the daytime when I'm not pregnant but I can just lie down and fall asleep at any time of the day right now!

On Friday I wanted to call my mum in the evening as it was her birthday but I lay down with dd at her bedtime and fell asleep myself til 11.30







: Then on Saturday I lay down to read the newspaper in the afternoon and fell asleep for 3 hours.

Today I've managed to stay awake for most of the day but I only got up once in the night to pee and that was because dd woke up wanting to so I went to the bathroom with her.

I'm not worried about sleeping too much now because I know that I will be so tired in about 10 weeks that friends will start telling me I am looking rough


----------



## Becken (May 28, 2006)

Thanks for your input and perspective, ladies! I feel much better hearing that some of you are also experiencing this! It has certainly gotten better - and I do think it has something to do with the heat.

We finally had a break and it hasn't gotten over about 90 degrees for a few days, with nice cool night temperatures. I'm still napping for at least 2 hours every day, but I think maybe it's because I'm not sleeping in long blocks at night - up to pee, sore hips, can't breathe...the normal pregnancy complaints!







:

My hat is off to you who do this with toddlers demanding your attention all day long! I can't even imagine!!!


----------

